# M&P 9mm



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Hello to all! I'm new to this forum and somewhat new to pistol shooting. I've shot and owned pistols for awhile but I'm seeking to shoot a lot more. I have a M&P .40 which I do like a lot, I have my local dealer now looking for a M&P 9mm performance center with the ported barrel. Now after reading some stuff on a few forums there's been a lot of bad reviews on the 9mm M&P. Does anybody know or have any experience with the performance center 9mm? Only reason I want the 9mm over another .40 is cost of ammo. My plan is to use the 9 as my main target gun.







Nate


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

As far as I know M&P's are rock solid pistol's. I have heard some complaints about the trigger but a PC pistol should have a great trigger.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Welcome aboard.

I own four centerfire M&P's, two of which are the M&P 40 4.25" and the M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25". I shoot the M&P 9 Pro the most, having put over 5,000 rounds through it. A fine gun and worry free as long as you clean it on a reasonably regular basis (clean the magazine(s) you use, too, as when dirty, they can cause failures to feed).

I was at the range two days ago and the man in the lane next to me had an M&P Performance Center. He was shooting nice tight groups. When I asked him about the gun, he said that it took a little getting used to it but once he did, all was well with it.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks, sounds good, hope I'm making a good decision, couldn't find much that I liked out there with so many options and price of the M&P PC. Now I just wait for the phone call saying they found one and its on its way!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

No issues with my M&P Pro in 9mm. Run mine hard and has functioned flawless.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi, welcome! I have no experience with the performance center, but I do believe the M&P 9 is one heck of a pistol.


----------



## runnerhiker (May 9, 2014)

I bought one about a month ago, PC with ported barrel and slide. Stock up on your cleaning supplies! The ported barrel makes a mess inside the slide and outside the barrel. It works fine and it shoots fine.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Can't speak for the others, but my Mrs. has a M&P9c, and absolutely loves it. Brags about it and offers anybody & everybody the opportunity to shoot it when we're at the range...


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Still no phone call, may be a month or two to get one. Cant wait! I'm like a kid waiting for Christmas!


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

OOOOHHHHH YEAH! my pistol finally showed up! Paid in full, just need to wait 48 hours and I can pick her up!:smt068


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

You have to wait before taking possession? Is that for the entire state in which you live or just a particular municipality? Which state is this?


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Its state wide (WI) there is talk of changing this for CCW holders


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Years ago, there was a waiting period in the Northern Virginia area that ranged from three to five days. It was brought about by a murder/suicide that took place on Valentine's Day, 1964*. We no longer have this here. Waiting periods are a double edged sword. On the one hand, people are led to believe that if someone is made to "cool off" for a predefined period, any crime that they were considering will be washed clean. On the other, if you need a firearm quickly because you are in imminent danger, a waiting period can get you killed.


* I can offer details if anyone wishes to see them.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got three M&P's. FS, Compact and Shield. All 9mm. My full size is standard issue, not Performance Center, but I can tell you this. All three are like the Energizer Bunny, they run as long as I feed them. Couldn't ask for any more IMHO.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Congrats on the new S&W! I have three, and all are fantastic guns...work every time I need them to.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Shot 100 rounds of Winchester white box through the new gun yesterday. This thing shoots so smooth cant believe the difference from my .40 M&P (slandered from 2011). Now all I need is more skill!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good to hear. I have three S&W pistols. The SW40VE Sigma, which has ran like a champ for three years now. I have the M&P Shield 9mm, and the M&P Bodyguard .380 ACP. All of these guns are some of the best I have ever owned, and would not hesitate to buy any of the S&W pistols I could get my hands on. They make wonderful guns. :smt033


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Upon cleaning my PC 9MM I noticed a flaw in the crown of the barrel! Sent and email and some pics to S&W, guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Nuallangus said:


> Upon cleaning my PC 9MM I noticed a flaw in the crown of the barrel! Sent and email and some pics to S&W, guess we'll see what happens.
> View attachment 1178


Wow. Now that's something you don't normally see. I bet S&W will send you a new barrel.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

Sent my PC9MM to S&W 2 weeks ago, got her back yesterday with a new barrel. Kinda wish they just sent me a new barrel but that's fine, didn't cost me a dime to ship the whole thing. Now just to find some time to run her again!


----------



## mworkmansr (Mar 2, 2011)

I just entered plastic world after 60 year with revolvers and 1911's. First, I got a M&P 9 a couple of weeks ago. Then, yesterday, I went back a got a M&P 22. They are both very nice shooters. I bought them to pack around the ranch for snakes and armadillos. I don;t like to pack my nice Smiths (1950, 25-5, and J-frame snubby) around every day because of the nasty weather.
I noticed two things right away. First, trigger pulls on both are like AR stock triggers; creepy and gravelly. Hopefully, that will smooth out after some use. But, they have a long way to go before they will be like my revolvers. Second; takedown of the 9 makes me think of Rube Goldberg's inventions. But, the grips are much better than Glocks, and much more secure.


----------



## zb338 (Jan 24, 2014)

I recently bought an M&P .45 full size. It is the worse gun I have ever bought. The trigger pull isn't in pounds
it's in tons. I have an M&P 9MM which I sent out to Dan Burwell he put on the sweetest trigger I have ever 
felt on this type of firearm. The .45 also has a really rough looking bore. Before you buy an M&P feel the trigger
and look down the bore. I didn't and I'm sorry.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

I just picked up 2 more M&P's, a 9MM shield for the wife and a .22 compact for me! The shield shoots great, I haven't tried the .22 yet.


----------



## Nessjo (Nov 6, 2015)

I own a m&p 22c and an m&p pro 5" and think both are great guns. Reliable accurate and fun to shoot. No problems with either gun. Really enjoy them.


----------



## MarineScott (Jan 13, 2013)

I own a M&P 9mm FS and love it. My trigger out of the box was very smooth and shoots accurate and fine.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

I have an 9mm service size M&P I received through the S&W armorers program.







I am right around the 700 mark on round count with no issues.

Couple days ago i picked up this lightly used shield from a co worker.


----------



## Nuallangus (Mar 15, 2015)

zB338, is the .45 Maryland compliant? it will have a #10 trigger if so. Some shops will buy those if they cant get a regular one or the price is right. As far as the bore is it just dirty? They do test fire all guns, maybe got a really dirty round? If not send it to S&W, they should get you a new barrel if its messed up.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

I can't speak to the Performance Center pistols. All I can say is I've got three M&P 9's, FS, Compact 9, and Shield. All three are as dependable as the sun rising in the East.


----------

